# First kids coming soon!



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I'm expecting my first goat kids in 4 weeks! It is exciting and also making me nervous at this point. I am grateful for all of the knowledge available on this site so I can be as prepared as possible.

@Sfgwife I'm probably going to have you on speed dial! :heehee:

Here's a few pics of the chubby girl Gracie. I'm afraid she's going to be massive in a few more weeks!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWW Gracie looks great! She's such a pretty doe! Congrats on your first kidding it'll be fine!
Who's she bred to?

@Sfgwife she looks awfully familiar ...?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> AWWW Gracie looks great! She's such a pretty doe! Congrats on your first kidding it'll be fine!
> Who's she bred to?
> 
> @Sfgwife she looks awfully familiar ...?


Haha yes she is familiar. She was my grazer. But she we t to live with Beth in the fall. She is bred to Slick!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're going to be AMAZING babies then! YAY!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Gracie looks like she is doing well! Slick is a very handsome boy too.

Some very cute kids are on the way! These last few weeks are always the worst.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Only two weeks to go! Will you be retaining doelings from her?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

These two weeks can't go by soon enough, I am SO ready for it to be over! I worry about her everyday while I'm at work even though she's doing great so far. I am planning to keep a doeling if she has one  I'm guessing she has twins in there!

Here are some more recent pics


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my she's getting so very close! She's such a pretty doe, I hope she gifts you with adorable doelings. Slick's a handsome buck so they're going to be cute no matter what


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

1 week to go! :clapping::kid3::kid3:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting close(dance) She is lookin good!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> View attachment 175857
> 1 week to go! :clapping::kid3::kid3:


I am as excited as you are to see those sweet lil airplane ears! Is she eating better for you?

I love this pic. Lol. She is turnin her noggin sayin.... uhm WHY are you not scratchin my butt silly human. Get on with it already. It is right there for you. See! Move it. Lol!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:coolmoves:Good luck with kidding!!!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> I am as excited as you are to see those sweet lil airplane ears! Is she eating better for you?
> 
> I love this pic. Lol. She is turnin her noggin sayin.... uhm WHY are you not scratchin my butt silly human. Get on with it already. It is right there for you. See! Move it. Lol!


Yes! She is doing fine! It was just that one meal but she's been eatin good since then. She's lovin the alfalfa hay for sure!
I had been using pellets but she decided those were not tasty anymore once the grain was mixed in! Brat ate around them! lol

She was definitely waiting on butt scratches in this picture! lol can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Yes! She is doing fine! It was just that one meal but she's been eatin good since then. She's lovin the alfalfa hay for sure!
> I had been using pellets but she decided those were not tasty anymore once the grain was mixed in! Brat ate around them! lol
> 
> She was definitely waiting on butt scratches in this picture! lol can't wait to see babies!


Ahhh great news! I figured it was just a mood lol. Yes. If given a mix she will use that dexterity and eat the grain hahahaha.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Well.. today is day 145! But she's not ready yet!! Really hoping I see some kind of progress by this evening so maybe she'll go tomorrow!

Kids look a little lower than yesterday and udder is fuller but not tight yet! She's just eating and waddling around like usual :waiting:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Well.. today is day 145! But she's not ready yet!! Really hoping I see some kind of progress by this evening so maybe she'll go tomorrow!
> 
> Kids look a little lower than yesterday and udder is fuller but not tight yet! She's just eating and waddling around like usual :waiting:


Ooo it IS more full than the last pics. .


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh it looks bigger YAY!
This is exciting, I can't wait to see the kiddos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Any News? How is she doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I just read all your posts..and I love the pic of her showing us how tiny her butt looks.(rofl)
How is she? In labor yet? Cant wait to see them.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Nothing too exciting this morning unfortunately (doh) I think she looks a little more sunken and udder is pretty full but not super tight. Teats feel soft.. I'm not a great judge of all of this since I've never seen it before! I think I'm gonna try to sneak off to work for at least a half day! She BETTER wait for me! lol

It was dark outside but I tried to get a few pictures.. that hairy udder is hard to judge! I've been hesitant to shave it cause she hadn't wanted me messing with it all and I didn't want to stress her. Might shave after babies are born.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good "juice" in that udder! Good luck! (ARE you rubbing her butt daily? If it does not help, maybe it does no harm neither!)

(Mine usually counted to 148 days.)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> View attachment 176607
> View attachment 176609
> View attachment 176611
> View attachment 176613
> ...


They have dropped since yesterday. But you still got a day at least to wait on her i think. . I say wed or thurs. Her udder has filled more too. how are her ligs? Go Grazer and Beth!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> Good "juice" in that udder! Good luck! (ARE you rubbing her butt daily? If it does not help, maybe it does no harm neither!)
> 
> (Mine usually counted to 148 days.)


Of course! It is one of her favorite spots to be scratched! Probably because she can't reach it herself lol



Sfgwife said:


> They have dropped since yesterday. But you still got a day at least to wait on her i think. . I say wed or thurs. Her udder has filled more too. how are her ligs? Go Grazer and Beth!


I'm REALLY hoping she goes tomorrow! This guessing game while also needing to go to work is not fun! I still haven't learned how to check ligs... I tried comparing how she felt verses Nug but I really haven't found an obvious ligament on either goat! I've watched videos and looked at pictures..:shrug: I'll try again this afternoon! Her tail head is very soft compared to the other girls though.

Just hoping its soon!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> Of course! It is one of her favorite spots to be scratched! Probably because she can't reach it herself lol
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping she goes tomorrow! This guessing game while also needing to go to work is not fun! I still haven't learned how to check ligs... I tried comparing how she felt verses Nug but I really haven't found on obvious ligament on either goat! I'll be watched videos and looked at pictures..:shrug: I'll try again this afternoon! Her tail head is very soft compared to the other girls though.
> 
> Just hoping its soon!


When it is time that tail will look crazy to the side to you if you cannot figure out the ligs. . I know you are a nutty wreck lol!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I think goats tell one another how much they belong to the same flock by rubbing head on others' skin.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

IN LABOR!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

BethJ said:


> IN LABOR!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(woot)(woot)(woot)(shy):neat::goodjob:


:waiting:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Good luck and Happy Kidding! (dance)


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Yay, good luck!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I have to tease a bit here.... i saw baby goatlet pics! That is all. (blush):coolmovesdance):clapping::inlove::nod:. Beth and her Gracie did an AMAZING job! But that is all i'm gonna say cause @BethJ gets to introduce the new family.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, where are they? I'm excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wherez the baby.pics???? Are they adorable? Are they all ok? Hows mama?


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Sorry for the delay! lol I don't have enough signal outside to load websites! Everyone did great! Only slight disappointment is two BUCKS! But they are super adorable!! One is black with a few scattered white spots and blue eyes. Other smaller guy is black and tan with bits of white here and there, like dad! lol


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I'll get better pictures tomorrow! Need full body shots lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks as if the doe finds them just adorable, and, being their mom, she must know!   But how about the kid with one head at each end, like in Dr. Doolittle? What do you call it in English, a PushAndPull?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're adorable! Congratulations. Slick and Gracie sure make some cute kids.
Have fun with them


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Congratulations!!! You and Gracie did a wonderful job!!(woot)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!!
Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Thanks everyone! They are doing well so far  Mom was pretty tired this morning but , like me, she stayed up all night too! I checked on them every 2 hours last night and she was up every time. Poor girl.. she's getting back to her normal self this afternoon and eating and pooping normally. That first boy was pretty big and she had a time getting him out at first.. I was worried but it went fine! Whew!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So, Mom, was this the kind of thing you wanted all along? Were they worth all the effort?


----------

